# My baby rat is gasping for air???



## Sugar (Aug 15, 2008)

I am waiting on my vet to call me back is there anything else I can do besides antibiotics, keeping the air moist? for my 4 week old rat who is gasping for air?
Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Does it look similar to this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6_btYotRs 

this was my teeny Goliath when he was about 3 weeks old. I ended up getting him from this girl when he was 4 weeks old. I started him on Zithromax (pediatric friendly drug) but the scary gasping would come on over and over, so I added baytril and even a steroid for 2 days. The steroid can reduce the inflammation in the lungs helping them breathe and although its very strong for a baby, he would've probably died without it.

Your baby sounds like he has an advanced URI (upper respiratory infection) which can happen when they get stressed from the change of coming into your new home or he was already ill when you got him.

Is he lethargic, not eating well, fur puffed up, hunched posture, any congestion or sounds when he breathes? Porphryin (red discharge from eyes/nose)?


----------



## Sugar (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes that is exactly how he looked. I have seen this before. I put him on Baytril a few days ago when I noticed he was sick. He just turned for the worse yesterday afternoon.
Used a nebulizer but he died a few hours after I wrote this.
He had genetic issues as it was. Not sure if it was related but he had no tail. I have his 3 brothers and sisters also. They seem to be doing much better than him. They are all sick as well. My vet wants me to continue everyone on the same meds I have been, but she did not suggest steroids, I think I will call her back.
Thanks for your advice, I am sure I will use it.


----------

